# Tradimento, in pausa di riflessione ...



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Sono stato tradito dalla mia fidanzata mentre eravamo in un periodo di riflessione, era un mese che non stavamo insieme però non era del tutto finita. si può considerare tradimento? Voi che fareste visto che c'è la volontà di tornare insieme?


----------



## Fabry (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> Sono stato tradito dalla mia fidanzata mentre eravamo in un periodo di riflessione, era un mese che non stavamo insieme però non era del tutto finita. si può considerare tradimento? Voi che fareste visto che c'è la volontà di tornare insieme?



Ha riflettuto (poco) e direi che ha scelto, lascia perdere e vola per altri lidi.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> Sono stato tradito dalla mia fidanzata mentre eravamo in un periodo di riflessione, era un mese che non stavamo insieme però non era del tutto finita. si può considerare tradimento? Voi che fareste visto che c'è la volontà di tornare insieme?


I fidanzamenti dovrebbero servire anche per conoscersi, fare esperienze e valutare.
Dici che non era del tutto finita, quindi in parte se vogliamo un piccolo sbaglio c'è stato, ma è anche vero che in pausa eravate, e che non siete sposati.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ha riflettuto (poco) e direi che ha scelto, lascia perdere e vola per altri lidi.


Concordo! :up:


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ha riflettuto (poco) e direi che ha scelto, lascia perdere e vola per altri lidi.


Giusto, rischi di entrare in un tunnel e non uscirne più.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> Sono stato tradito dalla mia fidanzata mentre eravamo in un periodo di riflessione, era un mese che non stavamo insieme però non era del tutto finita. si può considerare tradimento? Voi che fareste visto che c'è la volontà di tornare insieme?


Te l'ha chiesta lei la pausa di riflessione?????

ciao....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma che cavoli*



Fabry ha detto:


> Ha riflettuto (poco) e direi che ha scelto, lascia perdere e vola per altri lidi.


Invece che mancarle si rinQuorava,prendo la palla al balzo e quando mi ricapita piu' dopo...
Una cosi' bella boccia comoda.
La vita le bella le occosiani vanno prese al volo,bene prendi al volo l'occasione di alzare i tacchi e correre lontano,lontano,lontano...


Ma una domanda quanti anni avete?





ciao blu


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Te l'ha chiesta lei la pausa di riflessione?????
> 
> ciao....


si è stata lei, perchè aveva dubbi...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> si è stata lei, perchè aveva dubbi...



ED ORA? :mrgreen:


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Invece che mancarle si rinQuorava,prendo la palla al balzo e quando mi ricapita piu' dopo...
> Una cosi' bella boccia comoda.
> La vita le bella le occosiani vanno prese al volo,bene prendi al volo l'occasione di alzare i tacchi e correre lontano,lontano,lontano...
> 
> ...


22, ma non credo che l'età abbia importanza...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> *22*, ma non credo che l'età abbia importanza...



... e allora vola, c'e' tanto da vedere, sentire, provare ... AH, beata gioventu'


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ED ORA? :mrgreen:


dice di volere riprovarci...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> dice di volere riprovarci...


E tu?


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e allora vola, c'e' tanto da vedere, sentire, provare ... AH, beata gioventu'


sarebbe cosi facile....l'avrei fatto senza pensarci... il fatto è che ci tengo molto però non sono sicuro di poter perdonare, è queste due cose non vanno d'accordo tra di loro...


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tu?


non lo so, la testa mi dice una cosa il cuore un'altra... ma si può dimenticare? booo


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> sarebbe cosi facile....l'avrei fatto senza pensarci... il fatto è che ci tengo molto però non sono sicuro di poter perdonare, è queste due cose non vanno d'accordo tra di loro...



MAH!

Ognuno e' libero di andare verso il Suo patibolo ... io alla tua eta' sarei scappata  quello che non vedi in fiore (il fidanzamento) non vedrai in frutto (matrimonio) ... a te la scelta ... l'inizio non e' dei migliori ... personalmente posso anche sbagliarmi, vedi tu.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ma scusa non è tradimento eh? Che casso di pausa di riflessione eh altrimenti?
Nella pausa di riflessione si è ognun per sè...
Tanto è vero che se ripercorro la storia della mia donna numero uno, che poi fu mia testimone di nozze...lei aveva un moroso impostole dalla madre.
Se lei stava con lui, la madre le concedeva tutto, se voleva stare con un altro, allora le negava tutto.
Cosa faceva la iena? Quando si incappricciava di un altro?
Litigava con lui, e lo mollava, per la cosidetta pausa di riflessione, poi fatta la sua avventuretta, tornava da lui.
Ridevo come un matto delle sue teorie e pratiche.
La più grande pausa fu quella con me, infatti...si verificarono delle situazioni per cui...a lei divenne conveniente venire a vivere con me a Bologna per un anno...ah che anno epico!
Poi le cose girarono in un modo che lei mi disse...Conte ora mi tocca sposarmi, ma ci rivedremo presto nel nostro canale.
Le dissi: Condoglianze cara, ti stai cacciando nel dolore.
Ma la madre le aveva comperato la casa...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Si sposò...ma poi si incappricciò di un collega...e si autoconvinse che se lasciava suo marito...il collega avrebbe lasciato la sua compagna, con cui era legato da forti interessi economici ( lei lo manteneva).
Invece non andò così e lei andò in paranoia.
Iniziammo a litigare, perchè la vedevo fare le peggiori stronzate.
Ne fece una grossa a me.
Le dissi, lo sai vero che ora io devo farti fuori eh? Lo capisci da te...hai giocato sporco con me, dato che è andato in mona il tuo matrimonio, stai tentando di rovinare il mio. Mi dispiace ma devo farti fuori.
Uscii così per sempre dalla mia vita: sono passati 11 anni.

Ah ecco perchè...ai tempi della convivenza entrambe avevamo 22 anni.
Il sesso con lei era veramente super...


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> non lo so, la testa mi dice una cosa il cuore un'altra... ma si può dimenticare? booo


Seguire il cuore non fa mai male. Concordo col Conte, eravate in pausa di riflessione quindi il tradimento non c'è stato. Probabilmente il vostro rapporto era in crisi (o ha conosciuto l'altro che l'ha mandata in crisi) e ti ha chiesto una pausa. Adesso ritorna e ti dice del tradimento. Per me qualche possibilità potreste averla.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Seguire il cuore non fa mai male. Concordo col Conte, eravate in pausa di riflessione quindi il tradimento non c'è stato. Probabilmente il vostro rapporto era in crisi (o ha conosciuto l'altro che l'ha mandata in crisi) e ti ha chiesto una pausa. Adesso ritorna e ti dice del tradimento. Per me *qualche possibilità potreste averla.*



Finche' non arriva un altro piu' interessante :mrgreen: evvvia con la pausa riflessiva :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Finche' non arriva un altro piu' interessante :mrgreen: evvvia con la pausa riflessiva :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Ma si dai so ragazzi...
Se non si cerca a quell'età...il miglior partner possibile quando lo si fa?
In fondo è anche compito nostro è essere sempre i più interessanti no?
Darsi per scontati?
Maddai...su...a 22 anni....


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Intanto a 20 anni chiedere una pausa di riflessione è meglio di "ah ti amo tanto non posso vivere senza di te" e nel frattempo trombarsi un altro/a. Se il tradimento non è stato confessato ma scoperto le cose cambiano.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Intanto a 20 anni chiedere una pausa di riflessione è meglio di "ah ti amo tanto non posso vivere senza di te" e nel frattempo trombarsi un altro/a. Se il tradimento non è stato confessato ma scoperto le cose cambiano.


MK c'e' un vecchio detto americano che dice: *FOOL ME ONCE, SHAME ON YOU! FOOL ME TWICE, SHAME ON ME! *  ho detto tutto :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

*ora spiego bene le cose, credo il discorso cambi.*

Siamo andati in pausa perchè lei un giorno gli ha chiamato il suo ex che chiameremo A e gli è venuta questa confusione... Durante la pausa di riflessione mi ha tradita con un'altro suo ex B e si è giustificata dicendomi che è stato un momento di debolezza e si è pentita... Durante la pausa ci sentivamo sempre, si faceva sentire sempre lei, e mi diceva che gli mancavo e cose del genere. credo che cambi la cosa...


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Intanto a 20 anni chiedere una pausa di riflessione è meglio di "ah ti amo tanto non posso vivere senza di te" e nel frattempo trombarsi un altro/a. Se il tradimento non è stato confessato ma scoperto le cose cambiano.


me l'ha confessato lei


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> me l'ha confessato lei


Il revival degli ex... E con l'ex A niente tradimento?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il revival degli ex... E con l'ex A niente tradimento?


NO, ecco perchè i miei dubbi sul da farsi...


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NO, ecco perchè i miei dubbi sul da farsi...


In effetti la situazione è incasinata. Mah potresti darle un'ultima possibilità e la prima volta che risalta fuori un altro ex... VIAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> Siamo andati in pausa perchè lei un giorno gli ha chiamato il suo ex che chiameremo A e gli è venuta questa confusione... Durante la pausa di riflessione mi ha tradita con un'altro suo ex B e si è giustificata dicendomi che è stato un momento di debolezza e si è pentita... Durante la pausa ci sentivamo sempre, si faceva sentire sempre lei, e mi diceva che gli mancavo e cose del genere. credo che cambi la cosa...


Quindi tu ora saresti meno di A tra A e B o un C
Ascolta quando si chiede una pausa di riflessione a 20 anni è per farsi i cazzi suoi ...
questo è il mio parere


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In effetti la situazione è incasinata. Mah potresti darle un'ultima possibilità e la prima volta che risalta fuori un altro ex... VIAAAAAAAAAA


ma perchè doveva farlo, non poteva pensarci prima... praticamente due giorni dopo che è andata col suo ex B mi dice che vuole sistemare le cose... mah


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi tu ora saresti meno di A tra A e B o un C
> Ascolta quando si chiede una pausa di riflessione a 20 anni è per farsi i cazzi suoi ...
> questo è il mio parere


se vuole farsi i fatti suoi va bene, ma allora non venirmi a cercare per riprovare... tu dici di mollare tutto?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> se vuole farsi i fatti suoi va bene, ma allora non venirmi a cercare per riprovare... tu dici di mollare tutto?


No io nn dico di mollare tutto ma di valutare tutto...
Cioè se riflette per un ex A poi va un ex B il tutto in un mese e continua a cercarti su cosa deve riflettere ???
Sta riprovando forse tutti i suio ex per valutare quale puo andarle meglio???
nn capisco...


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No io nn dico di mollare tutto ma di valutare tutto...
> Cioè se riflette per un ex A poi va un ex B il tutto in un mese e continua a cercarti su cosa deve riflettere ???
> Sta riprovando forse tutti i suio ex per valutare quale puo andarle meglio???
> nn capisco...


ecco la mia confusione da dove deriva


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> se vuole farsi i fatti suoi va bene, ma allora non venirmi a cercare per riprovare... tu dici di mollare tutto?


 per tenerti in caldo. Ci hai mai pensato? 
E' """"confusa"""" per un ex, va a letto con un altro..e nel frattempo ti tiene in caldo...non si sa mai...se fosse andato in porto con A, tu saresti fuori dai giochi.



lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi tu ora saresti meno di A tra A e B o un C
> Ascolta quando si chiede una pausa di riflessione a 20 anni è per farsi i cazzi suoi ...
> questo è il mio parere


 Quoto.


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> per tenerti in caldo. Ci hai mai pensato?
> E' """"confusa"""" per un ex, va a letto con un altro..e nel frattempo ti tiene in caldo...non si sa mai...se fosse andato in porto con A, tu saresti fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Quoto.


e perchè dovrebbe tenermi in caldo? pensi sia un ripiego?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> ecco la mia confusione da dove deriva


Io pero la manderei a fare in culo..


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io pero la manderei a fare in culo..


mi sto avvicinanto all'idea, anche se è una persona importante, d'altronde se ci teneva così tanto non l'avrebbe fatto. Anche se lei dice di aver capito adesso.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io pero la manderei a fare in culo..



Ottimo consiglio :up:​


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> mi sto avvicinanto all'idea, anche se è una persona importante, d'altronde se ci teneva così tanto non l'avrebbe fatto. Anche se lei dice di aver capito adesso.


Eh gia' ... mo fa il riposo del guerriero :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> e perchè dovrebbe tenermi in caldo? *pensi sia un ripiego*?


bravo!!! se non trova di meglio ci sei tu!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> mi sto avvicinanto all'idea, anche se è una persona importante, d'altronde se ci teneva così tanto non l'avrebbe fatto. *Anche se lei dice di aver capito adesso*.


  non c'è più religione


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo!!! se non trova di meglio ci sei tu!


molto incoraggiante....


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è più religione


sono d'accordo


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> molto incoraggiante....


...lo so...mi dispiace...ma purtoppo da quello che ci racconti sembra essere proprio cosi!


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ...lo so...mi dispiace...ma purtoppo da quello che ci racconti sembra essere proprio cosi!


Ma questo non e' maancheno, o si?


----------



## kay76 (19 Ottobre 2011)

Prima di ricucire aspetterei che la ragazza si chiarisse un pò le idee ...io la farei stare per un pò sulla corda...
starei lì a vedere come si comporta...
e se capisci che fa la furba  (cioè, come ti hanno detto "ti sta tenendo in caldo"), e visto come si è comportata è una possibilità abbastanza realistica,...........gira i tacchi e vai per la tua strada!


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> dice di volere *riprovarci*...


Perchè con l'altro è andata male?


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> e perchè dovrebbe tenermi in caldo? pensi sia un ripiego?


Certo, è così.
Ha pure tutto il tempo di chiedere altre pause di riflessioni, quando le rigirerà la ruota... a maggior ragione se tu stai al suo gioco.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Prima di ricucire aspetterei che la ragazza si chiarisse un pò le idee ...io la farei stare per un pò sulla corda...
> starei lì a vedere come si comporta...
> e se capisci che fa la furba  (cioè, come ti hanno detto "ti sta tenendo in caldo"), e visto come si è comportata è una possibilità abbastanza realistica,...........gira i tacchi e vai per la tua strada!


Io direi di lasciar perdere: hanno 20 anni. Ma che se la deve sposare? E lei già a questa età incomincia ad avere picci... e lui pensa davvero che avrà un futuro con questa? Come ha detto qualcun altro, ne stanno altre in giro. Poi verso i 40 inizia tu a fare sul serio, se lo desideri, ma non ora.


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> e perchè dovrebbe tenermi in caldo? pensi sia un ripiego?


 E perché scusa cosa credi che sia? Confusa per A, è andata con B, alla fine non ha combinato nulla con A...e ha pensato bene di tornare con te. -.-''


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E perché scusa cosa credi che sia? Confusa per A, è andata con B, alla fine non ha combinato nulla con A...e *ha pensato bene di tornare con te.* -.-''



... dal piu' "buono"


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... dal piu' "buono"


 No, dal più """"""buono""""""


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, dal più """"""buono""""""



Ed io cosa ho detto? 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed io cosa ho detto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


Vai al messaggio 50 :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai al messaggio 50 :mrgreen:


si appunto...non capisco dove sta la differenza.......saranno le virgolette???????


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si appunto...non capisco dove sta la differenza.......saranno le virgolette???????



Leggi tra le virgolette e, mettici un po di fantasia  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggi tra le virgolette e, mettici un po di fantasia  :rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io direi di lasciar perdere: hanno 20 anni. Ma che se la deve sposare? E lei già a questa età incomincia ad avere picci... e lui pensa davvero che avrà un futuro con questa? Come ha detto qualcun altro, ne stanno altre in giro. Poi verso i 40 inizia tu a fare sul serio, se lo desideri, ma non ora.


infatti, dovrei evitare di pensarci ed andare avanti per la mia strada.... Se voleva, non l'avrebbe fatto... Invece a
ha voluto e se ne è fregata. Alla fine quello che ci sto male sono io, voglio fargli provare un po del mio dolore....


----------



## zhpgjc (19 Ottobre 2011)

voi perdonereste in questa situazione? sapendo di tenerci tanto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2011)

zhpgjc ha detto:


> voi perdonereste in questa situazione? sapendo di tenerci tanto


Mi soffermerei sul significato di "tenerci tanto".
Quando si tiene tanto ad una persona di solito vuol dire che.......
Per me vuol dire che....

Non significa necessariamente che la sia ama. Anzi.
Nella maggior parte dei casi è vero il contrario.

Significa semplicemente che ci siamo abituati a lei e a quelle parti di lei che soddisfano il nostro ego e le nostre aspettative.
E che perdendola ci mancherebbe molto perchè non avremmo più a disposizione chi riempie i nostri vuoti/esigenze.

Da lì passiamo al concetto di perdono.
Uno sforzo non umana che alla lunga provocherebbe troppa frustrazione per il fatto di non riuscire a perseguirlo.
Meglio lasciarlo ai santi.


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi soffermerei sul significato di "tenerci tanto".
> Quando si tiene tanto ad una persona di solito vuol dire che.......
> Per me vuol dire che....
> 
> ...


E se ti dicessi che ne sono innamorato, che la amo? pensi la stessa cosa in questo caso?


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Qui Chiara ti quoto in toto. Ma tu Maancheno, sei davvero sicuro di amarla? Io a 18 uscii pazzo per una ragazza che mi rifiutava. Stavo malissimo, pensavo all'amore. Con il tempo penso che forse il mio non era amore, ma c'era dell'altro. Forse il fatto di non aver avuto il giocattolo che desideravo. Come potevo amare una persona che non conoscevo?


----------



## mancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Qui Chiara ti quoto in toto. Ma tu Maancheno, sei davvero sicuro di amarla? Io a 18 uscii pazzo per una ragazza che mi rifiutava. Stavo malissimo, pensavo all'amore. Con il tempo penso che forse il mio non era amore, ma c'era dell'altro. Forse il fatto di non aver avuto il giocattolo che desideravo. Come potevo amare una persona che non conoscevo?


certo che ne sono innamorato adesso, sicuramente alla fine se rifiuto di riprovarci visto che devo decidere io, è normale che poi andrò avanti, ho paura di sbagliare in questo... ma credo che mi amava anche lei prima, adesso dovrei chiederglielo forse, e vedere la sua risposta. io non e che non la conosco, abbiamo passato momenti indimenticabili assieme


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> E se ti dicessi che ne sono innamorato, che la amo? pensi la stessa cosa in questo caso?


Penso, immagino, perchè io non vivo questa situazione 
(per cui parlo solo ipoteticamente, basandomi su quello che racconti tu: da qui deduci che le mie parole non sono consigli) 
che se tu senti di amarla dovresti avvertire un trasporto che ti spinge avanti, 
lasciando indietro quello che ha fatto , 
accettando lei e la sua vita per come si è svolta anche durante quella pausa di riflessione.
Non credo si tratti di perdono, solo di sguardo verso il futuro.
Il resto lo farà lei, in base alle sue riflessioni.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

mancheno ha detto:


> certo che ne sono innamorato adesso, sicuramente alla fine se rifiuto di riprovarci visto che devo decidere io, è normale che poi andrò avanti, ho paura di sbagliare in questo... ma credo che mi amava anche lei prima, adesso dovrei chiederglielo forse, e vedere la sua risposta. io non e che non la conosco, abbiamo passato momenti indimenticabili assieme


Non è perchè la conosci o meno, è che a volte si confonde l'amore con altro.

Però scusami, dici che lei ti amava prima. Prima di cosa? Eppure ti ha chiesto una pausa e si è subito data da fare. E' amore il suo? O è un parcheggio per non stare sola? Fino alla prossima?

Domandatelo, a 20anni ci sono tanti stronzetti e tante zoccolette, proprio perchè in tanti sanno di essere giovani, avere la vita davanti, e quindi di potersi divertire, usando la parola amore come esca sull'amo.


----------



## maacheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso, immagino, perchè io non vivo questa situazione
> (per cui parlo solo ipoteticamente, basandomi su quello che racconti tu: da qui deduci che le mie parole non sono consigli)
> che se tu senti di amarla dovresti avvertire un trasporto che ti spinge avanti,
> lasciando indietro quello che ha fatto ,
> ...


sento un trasporto che mi spinge in avanti, ma sento anche paura... paura di sbagliarmi, di essere ancora ferito...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non è perchè la conosci o meno, è che a volte si confonde l'amore con altro.
> 
> Però scusami, dici che lei ti amava prima. Prima di cosa? Eppure ti ha chiesto una pausa e si è subito data da fare. E' amore il suo? O è un parcheggio per non stare sola? Fino alla prossima?
> 
> Domandatelo, a 20anni ci sono tanti stronzetti e tante zoccolette, proprio perchè in tanti sanno di essere giovani, avere la vita davanti, e quindi di potersi divertire, usando la parola amore come esca sull'amo.



Andy  let it be :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

non so se sono capace di perdonare di andare avanti tranquillamente, senza che questo pensiero si ripresenti... forse non tutti siamo capaci di perdonare...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

*O T*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso, immagino, riflessioni.


Chiara non riesco a vedere il tuo avatar, cos'e' 


Ciao!


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> non so se sono capace di perdonare di andare avanti tranquillamente, senza che questo pensiero si ripresenti... forse non tutti siamo capaci di perdonare...


Alla fine sei tu che la conosci e sai come è fatta.
Magari potresti parlare con un amico o una amica in comune (se c'è) e chiedere cosa ne pensa di *lei*.
Quando si è innamorati alcune cose che ci stanno davanti il naso non le vediamo o non le vogliamo vedere, perchè la mente è annebbiata. Qualcun altro invece le nota e capisce.
Alcuni miei amici dicevano che la mia ultima era strana e puntualizzavano su certe cose, quando chiedevo un parere o raccontavo degli episodi. Quanto avevano ragione...


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non è perchè la conosci o meno, è che a volte si confonde l'amore con altro.
> 
> Però scusami, dici che lei ti amava prima. Prima di cosa? Eppure ti ha chiesto una pausa e si è subito data da fare. E' amore il suo? O è un parcheggio per non stare sola? Fino alla prossima?
> 
> Domandatelo, a 20anni ci sono tanti stronzetti e tante zoccolette, proprio perchè in tanti sanno di essere giovani, avere la vita davanti, e quindi di potersi divertire, usando la parola amore come esca sull'amo.


tu quando una persona è innamorata te ne accorgi, prima della pausa sembrava innamoratissima, è stato come un fulmine a cel sereno questa cosa. Ti sembra quasi di non conoscerla quella persona. è brutto da pensare quello che hai detto, ma forse hai ragione...


----------



## maancheno (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Alla fine sei tu che la conosci e sai come è fatta.
> Magari potresti parlare con un amico o una amica in comune (se c'è) e chiedere cosa ne pensa di *lei*.
> Quando si è innamorati alcune cose che ci stanno davanti il naso non le vediamo o non le vogliamo vedere, perchè la mente è annebbiata. Qualcun altro invece le nota e capisce.
> Alcuni miei amici dicevano che la mia ultima era strana e puntualizzavano su certe cose, quando chiedevo un parere o raccontavo degli episodi. Quanto avevano ragione...


anche qui hai perfettamente ragione...


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

maancheno ha detto:


> tu quando una persona è innamorata te ne accorgi, prima della pausa sembrava innamoratissima, è stato come un fulmine a cel sereno questa cosa. Ti sembra quasi di non conoscerla quella persona. è brutto da pensare quello che hai detto, ma forse hai ragione...


La mia ultima, dopo un paio di mesi che stavamo insieme, mi prese il volto tra le mani, mi porto al suo viso e mi disse: ti amo, non capisco cosa mi succede, cosa mi hai fatto. E' stata la cosa più dolce della mia vita. In quel periodo sentivo che mi amava davvero per tante cose che faceva.
Poi è bastato uno schiocco di dita, quando ha deciso che si era stancata... Ed era proprio il periodo in cui aveva bisogno di non stare sola...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia ultima, dopo un paio di mesi che stavamo insieme, mi prese il volto tra le mani, mi porto al suo viso e mi disse: ti amo, non capisco cosa mi succede, cosa mi hai fatto. E' stata la cosa più dolce della mia vita. In quel periodo sentivo che mi amava davvero per tante cose che faceva.
> Poi è bastato uno schiocco di dita, quando ha deciso che si era stancata... Ed era proprio il periodo in cui aveva bisogno di non stare sola...


quoto quoto quoto hai capito perfettamente la situazione... mi sta aiutando molto quello che dici.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

L'unica cosa che sento di dire (che sia sbagliato o meno): se c'è puzza di bruciato, lasciare stare subito, e non raffazzonare cose che non funzioneranno mai.
Perchè si sta male. Non ne vale la pena, anche se si sta bene all'inizio. Perchè quando si sta bene non ce ne accorgiamo: ci sentiamo talmente sereni e tranquilli che non riusciamo a cogliere l'attimo, tanto che facciamo normalmente tutte quelle cose che dovrebbero essere fatte normalmente nella vita, e le diamo per scontate.
Quando soffriamo, malediciamo ogni maledetto secondo della giornata, che non passa mai, e che distorce tutta la realtà che ci circonda: il bilancio è impari.

L'ho notato tante volte. Quando stai con lei, e ti senti tranquillo e stai bene, vivi la vita e non ti accorgi dei particolari: un paesaggio, il tramonto, passeggiare per la città, tutto. Non ti rendi conto di quegli attimi.

Quando stai male e cadi nella malinconia, quei particolari ti colpiscono al cuore. E si rigirano nella tua mente in continuazione. E' in quel momento in cui pensi quanto stai male, quanto ti manca lei. Ne valeva la pena? Bho?


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Si è messa in pausa di riflessione perchè ha conosciuto quello e perchè così dal suo punto di vista non sarebbe stato tradimento. Io penso che una pausa di riflessione serva per riflettere a freddo, non per dare una pausa al rapporto per scopare come un riccio e tornare indietro finito il comodo, perchè allora questa vicenda si ripresenterà ogni volta che verrà la fregola per un figo della madonna (altamente sfigato, ma spiegalo alla donna in questione). Ne ho conosciute di donne così e se fossi in te farei una cosa dolorosa, ma che ti premierà in futuro, con il sorriso in faccia le diresti che non ci si comporta in questo modo e che avrebbe potuto essere un minimo meno ipocrita e dirti che voleva una pausa per trombata e non di riflessione, visto che non ha riflettuto per nulla, ma solo si è fatta montare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si è messa in pausa di riflessione perchè ha conosciuto quello e perchè così dal suo punto di vista non sarebbe stato tradimento. Io penso che una pausa di riflessione serva per riflettere a freddo, non per dare una pausa al rapporto per scopare come un riccio e tornare indietro finito il comodo, perchè allora questa vicenda si ripresenterà ogni volta che verrà la fregola per *un figo della madonna (altamente sfigato*, ma spiegalo alla donna in questione). Ne ho conosciute di donne così e se fossi in te farei una cosa dolorosa, ma che ti premierà in futuro, con il sorriso in faccia le diresti che non ci si comporta in questo modo e che avrebbe potuto essere un minimo meno ipocrita e dirti che voleva una pausa per trombata e non di riflessione, visto che non ha riflettuto per nulla, ma solo si è fatta montare.



magari era un cesso pazzesco ma con un cervello sopraffino e l'ha stregata con il suo fascino da intellettuale

come puoi saperlo???


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari era un cesso pazzesco ma con un cervello sopraffino e l'ha stregata con il suo fascino da intellettuale
> 
> come puoi saperlo???


Mmmm... a 20 anni?


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari era un cesso pazzesco ma con un cervello sopraffino e l'ha stregata con il suo fascino da intellettuale
> 
> come puoi saperlo???


Perchè ho un cervello sopraffino e le donne non vanno dietro a quello, ma vanno dietro a quello che sembra avere un cervello sopraffino, che è ben diverso.
Cercati una canzone di Mines "Sto studiando per diventare gay", ascoltatela e fatti due risate, tu sei una donna, ma le ragazzelle sono tendenzialmente stupidine.


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mmmm... a 20 anni?


perchè a 20 anni non si può essere cessi.....o non si può avere un cervello sopraffino???????


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mmmm... a 20 anni?


ma il tipo con cui è andata ha 20 anni? scusate, ma me lo sono persa...


comunque sì, secondo me si può essere cessi e intellettuali anche a 20 anni.......... (io ho certi studenti che lo sono, pochi, ma ci sono)


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma il tipo con cui è andata ha 20 anni? scusate, ma me lo sono persa...
> 
> 
> comunque sì, secondo me si può essere cessi e intellettuali anche a 20 anni.......... (io ho certi studenti che lo sono, pochi, ma ci sono)


Sì, ma dicevo che a 20 anni una ragazza per lasciare un ragazzo per farsi la storia con un altro... non penso che cerchi l'intellettuale, brutto per giunta. Anche perchè questo che potrebbe darle? Un futuro insieme, quando lui stesso è appena un ragazzino che magari sta ancora studiando e non ha un lavoro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma dicevo che a 20 anni una ragazza per lasciare un ragazzo per farsi la storia con un altro... non penso che cerchi l'intellettuale, brutto per giunta. Anche perchè questo che potrebbe darle? Un futuro insieme, quando lui stesso è appena un ragazzino che magari sta ancora studiando e non ha un lavoro?


beh ma almeno è stata onesta, dai

poteva scoparsi il cesso intellettuale di nascosto, invece ha chiesto la pausa di riflessione, quindi a livello teorico non ha davvero tradito


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh ma almeno è stata onesta, dai
> 
> poteva scoparsi il cesso intellettuale di nascosto, invece ha chiesto la pausa di riflessione, quindi a livello teorico non ha davvero tradito


Sì, è stata onesta. Ora sta a lui decidere.
Infatti non parlerei di vero tradimento, ma comunque di comportamento *anomalo*.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè a 20 anni non si può essere cessi.....o non si può avere un cervello sopraffino???????


No i 20 ennei sono stupidi, praticamente tutti, almeno al giorno d'oggi questi 20 enni me li mangio in un sol boccone e parlo dei migliori, pensa ai peggiori.


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No i 20 ennei sono stupidi, praticamente tutti, almeno al giorno d'oggi questi 20 enni me li mangio in un sol boccone e parlo dei migliori, pensa ai peggiori.


Dai non puoi generalizzare. Io direi la stessa cosa dei post 40enni


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mk, semplicemente non hanno le basi per avere un cervello, anche se c'è non hanno le istruzioni sull'uso ed hanno delle così grandi aspettative non rendendosi conto di essere solo dei falliti. Ma ringrazio Dio che esistono, perchè se non ci fossero la mia vita sarebbe alquanto più difficile di quanto sia già, almeno sul lavoro posso dirmi soddisfatto.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma questo non e' maancheno, o si?


Tante volte mi fai sputtanare dal ridere,anzi spesso!!!





ciao blu


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tante volte mi fai sputtanare dal ridere,anzi spesso!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Effettivamente hai ragione :yes: rileggendomi e, poi quel faccino confuso fa ridere anche me ora :rotfl: intanto Simy non mi ha dato conferma  ... comunque e' lui o no? 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Effettivamente hai ragione :yes: rileggendomi e, poi quel faccino confuso fa ridere anche me ora :rotfl: intanto Simy non mi ha dato conferma  ... comunque e' lui o no?
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò io con tutti sti NR non ci sto capendo più nulla!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2011)

Ehm posso dire una cosa? ma di chi sono figli sti ventenni ? ehehehe magari sono i nostri figli ? e se so scemi i genitori che sono ?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò io *con tutti sti NR non ci sto capendo più nulla!*




:up::updue::up:​


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up::updue::up:​


buongiorno Marì


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno Marì



Ciorno Simy :smile:


----------

